# Sissy bars



## bikeyard (Nov 20, 2016)

Anyone recognize any of these sissy bars?  The two out front are used(one is damaged).  The rest I'm pretty sure are NOS although some shelf wear and light surface rust on some.  These came out of a bike shop buy out many years ago.  Not my cup of tea, but I've had them kicking around for a long time and its time for them to find new homes.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Nov 20, 2016)

S


----------



## Intense One (Nov 20, 2016)

I don't see any pics of sissy bars!


----------



## professor72 (Nov 20, 2016)

In the bottom picture the very last bar on the right with the recurve top looks like the ones that were on an iverson roadrunner. How much for it?


----------



## bikeyard (Nov 20, 2016)

professor72 said:


> In the bottom picture the very last bar on the right with the recurve top looks like the ones that were on an iverson roadrunner. How much for it?



pm sent


----------

